# Mobile Odin files



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can someone link me to the correct and updated files needed to bring my phone back to stock please.i have to download them to my phone because my computer won't recognise my phone. i have googled but have no success. tia.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__40#entry759280


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__40#entry759280


i read through all that but can't find what files i need.I'm a newb when it comes to all this sorry.. in the Mobile Odin program it says kernel recovery ect it is all new to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> i read through all that but can't find what files i need.I'm a newb when it comes to all this sorry.. in the Mobile Odin program it says kernel recovery ect it is all new to me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The links to the files are in that post.

Sprint http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620036

Verizon and gsm http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/rescue-squad/4707-how-return-stock-using-odin-vzw-gsm.html


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

So download the files for Verizon then use them to flash through mobile Odin?
Because it asks you to open a program on your desktop but my computer doesn't find my phone just making sure. any other files i need?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Just get the files from the galaxy nexus forum and then follow then guide in jubakubas post from my first response. I've never done it but it seems pretty straight forward. Don't forget to flash the radios first, before erasing your custom recovery and relocking. Good luck!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for your effort barf.i pulled my battery out for 10 minutes and cleaned my battery and phone prongs with a pencil eraser now my phone charges through my outlet and it now recognises my phone. Hope it stays that way lol.i am however getting a free gs3 at the end of the month. so i will have this nexus asa backup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

